
Google to cough up $20m after Chrome infringes anti-malware patents - dbcooper
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/13/google_chrome_malware_patent_defeat/
======
londons_explore
It's sad that they're being punished for security here.

If adding fancy security schemes becomes legally risky, it'll be yet another
reason for decision makers to say "don't bother about security, just make the
product work".

------
shaqbert
Glancing at that first patent quoted in the article makes you think the patent
office follows a "first at the goalpost" strategy of awarding patent
protection, and ignoring ingenuity. To think that this patent gets the same
kind of IP protection as the light bulb or the combustion engine ... Edison,
Otto, Tesla all would feel offended.

~~~
innocenat
I think the problem may be that the patent office doesn't have enough field
knowledge to distinguish that.

~~~
pluma
It's not their job to prove that a patent is novel.

Think of it as a well-formedness check rather than a content validator.
Patents don't have to be able to hold up in court under scrutiny in order to
be issued.

~~~
kelnos
That's broken. Litigating patents is too expensive for your average person or
company; the burden should be on the government, which does have the resources
to do it properly, even if they refuse to deploy those resources effectively.

~~~
pluma
Yes, obviously. I'm not saying the patent system is "working".

------
iMerNibor
It's a shame google had to resort to stealing their innovative and detailed
way of identifying and dealing with malware. All those countless years of
research that must have went into such a complex method should really be
rewarded. $20m is way too little for all the effort the poor researchers had
to go through

/s

Honestly.. How can this even be a patent? That's like the most generic and
simplest thing ever, right? Instead of running it on the real thing, just put
it onto a safe processor/sandbox (or scan it before saving it to disk)

------
delta1
> jury trial in Marshall, Texas

Not surprising.

> The Eastern District of Texas is still number one for patent cases. [1]

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/why-do-patent-
trolls-g...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/why-do-patent-trolls-go-
texas-its-not-bbq)

